# Plex sur Apple TV 3 7.2



## pirlav (23 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous, 
j'ai acquis une Apple tv 3 et j'ai vu qu'il était possible d'installer plex dessus (pour avoir accès à ma bibliothèque sans passer par iTunes)
Je ne trouve pas de tuto clair, qqn aurait il cela sous la main ? Ou peut-être un autre logiciel du même style ?
Je suis sous mac.
Merci d'avance à tous,


----------



## Gérard Ceccaldi (28 Octobre 2015)

PlexConnect est ton ami. Tuto très complet ici, en anglais. Un peu long à appliquer mais le jeu en vaut la chandelle, l'interface est super, belle et fonctionnelle.

Attention : une fois installé, pas d'icône Plex sur l'Apple TV, il faut ouvrir Bandes-annonces.

Attention 2 : ne fonctionne pas correctement si SIP est activé sur le Mac serveur, les pochettes de films ne s'affichent pas.

Pour rappel, voilou la procédure pour virer SIP :

- Redémarrer avec cmd R (obligatoire, vous ne pouvez pas changer l’état de SID autrement qu’avec le Terminal du disque de récupération).
- Lancer le terminal et taper _csrutil disable_ pour désactiver.
- Redémarrer normalement.

_csrutil status_ pour savoir si SIP est actif ou pas (fonctionne avec le Terminal du disque de démarrage normal).
_csrutil enable_ pour réactiver (ne fonctionne qu’avec le Terminal du disque de récupération).


----------

